# Time to Gloat



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
I scored a deal today i had in the works for a while. I ran into a guy from Co Sprgs who said he had a bunch of Aurora track and cars that were his Uncles. He called today and we met. I tried to trade 2 Schwinn Stingray bikes for what he had but ended up paying $125.00. In the deal I got and Olive T-bird roadster- A Olive XKE jag- 3 split window vettes red turq, and tan
A awhite/ Black Fairlane-Yellow 63 Ford Galaxie conv.-A white Jag xke- and indy car and a lemon 58 tbird plus a box of L&J track with abunch of track that I havent inventoried yetalso a box of road signs with the box . So I feel i am having a " gOOd friday". anybody wanna buy 2 stingray bikes?:wave:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Gloater...


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent buy!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pickup. Now get out that camera!  rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

What RR said... Pics, Pics, Pics...


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll pass on the Sting Ray bikes,but I'll take the Fairlane and the Galaxie.LOL >Tom<


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NICE haul! I LOVE early Tjets.

And I might actually consider the bikes if we were local...

This is actually one of the Stingray repops that Wal-Mart sold at Christmastime a few years ago. I have them in all three colors that they sold--black, blue, and green.






--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Worthless without pics


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

in ur humble opinion


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

clydeomite said:


> in ur humble opinion



Haha I used to have this goofy pic of a guy saying, "This Thread Is WorthLess Without Pics" but i'm too lazy to look for it. lol

Nice score. ANd how much for your Schwinn's??


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Joe - you probably don't know this - but Clyde can only post pictures in the photo albums, he can't get it done here in the threads. I'm going to see if Clyde will send them to me & I'll post them here. That way we don't have to hunt them down.
By the way - did you get my email on the wheelie bars for the4 gears?
--fcb


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning:
I have pics of the carz posted in " my Photos" if anyone cares to take a peek.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

clydeomite said:


> Good Morning:
> I have pics of the carz posted in " my Photos" if anyone cares to take a peek.
> Clyde-0-Mite


Wow. Looks like if that Fairlane isn't cut or broken, you could probably get for it what you paid for the whole lot and have the rest of them free and clear. Again, sweet haul. 

--rick

Edit: or the Galaxie or the yellow T-bird, but personally I'd keep 'em all :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

clyde, i picked up some stuff in denver. found some track, with the lighted intersection. new in the box. got 23 vibs 3 tjets and 2 new in the box afx's i did not know they made a single lane terminal track. got a lap counter too, all track is new in the box. say let me know about the bike's. you got my email address. thanx sheldon


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Haha I used to have this goofy pic of a guy saying, "This Thread Is WorthLess Without Pics" but i'm too lazy to look for it. lol
> 
> Nice score. ANd how much for your Schwinn's??


Like this one??


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Hey Sheldon:
I sent you an email about the stingray bikes with pics too.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Hey Joe - you probably don't know this - but Clyde can only post pictures in the photo albums, he can't get it done here in the threads. I'm going to see if Clyde will send them to me & I'll post them here. That way we don't have to hunt them down.
> By the way - did you get my email on the wheelie bars for the4 gears?
> --fcb


My bad. I didn't know that. I was j/k.



tjetsgrig said:


> Like this one??


Thank you!!! Lmfao!!!


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Good score clyde


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Here they are!*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh boy!

That's a really nice grouping. What a great find!


----------

